# Printer Advice



## sandave003 (Jul 5, 2008)

hello pal, 
1) i'm sandeep, i need your valuble suggession regarding a printer. I had hp printer it really gave me lot of trouble .As you know cost of the catridges are high so every time we can't change .Insead we can get another printer. Lot of maintainence is need for that like we have take printouts regularly otherwise the catridge will expire. so in this regard, advice me any latest printer which we can fill the link and take professional prints. Whether it is color or black and white. so help me .


2) finally i heard about the toner what are those toner based printers ..


----------



## zackstone (Jul 11, 2008)

With Regards to your issue with printers, why not go for a 3 in 1 same also known as (all - in - one) printer. This does both printing, copying, scanning and also email as well

Somthing like Hp LaserJet 4345 mfp


----------



## Sammeh_Boy (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi

My mum recently bought a toner printer because she prints out alot of black & white pages for her uni studies and paperwork and stuff, the toners are somewhere around $100 for a 3,000 page yield. This is in black & white, there are apparently colour ones available but cost more for toners and the actual printer. The quality is acceptable, however I suggest investigation as I'm just a teenager I'm not too sure your opinion on what a 'professional print' would be considered as.

hope this helps, at least a little


----------



## zackstone (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm............i think u should just have at the back of your mind that there are many categories of them that can get re-filled (either catridges/Toners). Even network printer i prescribed for you which is the Hp Laserjet 4345 mfp, once in a while you may need to get the Tone changed because its been used every minute. Just like in the office.

You can try getting the Hp LaserJet P2015n or Hp OfficeJet d135. 
You most still end up to refill or buy a new one by the time it says or indicate toner low:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you want a B/W only printer, I'd go for a laser model, supplies are much cheaper for each page. For color, inkjets still have the quality edge for photos. I have an HP Photosmart C7280, and it's been an excellent printer, and the quality of the photo prints has to be seen to be believed. 

I have a couple of laser printers that get the heavy-duty everyday printing jobs.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> If you want a B/W only printer, I'd go for a laser model, supplies are much cheaper for each page. For color, inkjets still have the quality edge for photos. I have an HP Photosmart C7280, and it's been an excellent printer, and the quality of the photo prints has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> I have a couple of laser printers that get the heavy-duty everyday printing jobs.


I agree with John. I have a Brother HL-5240 because I print mostly Black & White. I also have a Canon S9000, though, and that prints absolutely beautiful photos.

If you print mostly black and white, a laser is by far the cheapest choice. I can get a 7000 page cartridge for mine for 70$ off Newegg.

----

Below, I've pasted the text from a sheet I give my customers when they're looking for a black&white printer.



My Monochrome Printer Recommendations said:


> ---Monochrome Laser Printer
> 
> If you never print color, a black and white laser printer is instantly the best choice for printing, no questions asked.
> 
> ...


FWIW, this is my second Brother laser printer. I love the things. My first was an HL-2040, never had a problem, but after almost 8000 pages of perfect prints, I got bored with it and saw an HL-5240 on sale for 70 bucks, so I bought that and gave the old one to a friend.

Currently, I'm up to 3000 pages on the 5240 without a jam or other problem yet. Brother's definitely a brand to look at. They're a much better value than HP and have so far had bulletproof reliability and perfect prints on my part.


----------

